# Chicken Curry



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2002)

a pack of chicken pieces (we like leg/thigh combo)
 1 large onion, chopped
 3 carrots (or so) cut in 1-2" pieces
 1/3 cup butter or margarine
 1-3 TBS mild curry powder (I use 3)
 3 cups boiling water
 2 tsp. salt
 1/4 cup flour

Brown onion in butter in large skillet. Remove onion, brown chicken in same pan. Replace onion, add carrots and curry powder, pour boiling water over everything and add salt. 

Simmer until chicken is tender - about 30 minutes (but I like about 45 minute to 1 hour - like it falling off bone). 

Mix flour with 1/4 cup of the chicken liquid and stir (do not shake or your shaker will "explode" due to heat of liquid. Stir into broth until thick and smooth. (If, however, lumps form, just cook them - they make GREAT dumplings!!!!!) 

Serve over rice. 

NOTE: no matter how much chicken you use just make sure the water covers it so you have enough "gravy" and then you also may have to add more curry poweder.


----------

